# England Premier league 09 May



## OddsPoster (May 6, 2010)

09 May 14:00 Arsenal v Fulham  1.20 7.00 13.00 +28  
09 May 14:00 Aston Villa v Blackburn  1.60 3.80 6.00 +28  
09 May 14:00 Bolton v Birmingham  2.20 3.30 3.40 +28  
09 May 14:00 Burnley v Tottenham  6.50 4.00 1.53 +28  
09 May 14:00 Chelsea v Wigan  1.10 10.00 23.00 +28  
09 May 14:00 Everton v Portsmouth  1.28 5.50 11.00 +28  
09 May 14:00 Hull v Liverpool  6.50 3.80 1.57 +28  
09 May 14:00 Man Utd v Stoke  1.12 8.00 23.00 +28  
09 May 14:00 West Ham v Man City  4.00 3.60 1.90 +28  
09 May 14:00 Wolverhampton v Sunderland  2.25 3.25 3.40


----------



## steveklenex (May 6, 2010)

wow, Wigan are underestimated. They can really pose some threat to Chelsea title dream.


----------



## kokorikos (May 8, 2010)

*Aston Villa vs Blackburn Rovers: England Premier league 09 M*

*Aston Villa vs Blackburn Rovers*
_Sunday 17.00pm CET_
Aston Villa's surge for 4th place & Champions League spot came to an abrupt end against Man City last weekend & now their only remaining target is a final home win which will secure 6th place & despite all the frustration that has to be something Aston Villa fans are satisfied with.

A home record of 8 wins & 8 draws with only 2 defeats highlights Villa's true strength & clearly they will want to finish with another good home win to at least send the Villa faithful away happy.

Sam Allardyce & Blackburn Rovers have again secured a decent mid-table league finish & that has to be an achievement they & the Blackburn Rovers fans are happy with given the financial limitations of the club.

Blackburn Rovers have done it the Sam Allardyce way with hard work, organisation & team spirit which was fantastically illustrated in their win against Arsenal last week so their work is done for the season so we don't expect too much from them in this one given their terrible away record.

We are not expecting this to be a footballing classic given the clash of tactics & styles and it may well be very competitive & close at times but on balance Aston Villa look a solid bet to finish the season with a good home win & cap what has been an excellent season & particularly on home soil.

*Outright Match Result:* Aston Villa to win
*Correct Score options:* Aston Villa to win 2-0/2-1


*READ ALL THE GAMES' PREVIEWS AT:* EDIT by moderator: We appreciate your posts, but advertising links are not allowed in the post body, but in your signature you can put links.


Good luck to all of you guys. Any tips... welcome


----------

